# CEM Products is excellent!



## staxs (Nov 20, 2012)

I know from personal experience that CEM products is top notch. I have been using there products for the past couple of years and have not been dissapointed. Always fast and discret shipping.

Regards 
Staxs


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 23, 2012)

staxs said:


> I know from personal experience that CEM products is top notch. I have been using there products for the past couple of years and have not been dissapointed. Always fast and discret shipping.
> 
> Regards
> Staxs


Thank you very much!  We pride ourselves on our service.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 23, 2012)

staxs said:


> I know from personal experience that CEM products is top notch. I have been using there products for the past couple of years and have not been dissapointed. Always fast and discret shipping.
> 
> Regards
> Staxs



Which products  have you used?  experiences?


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 26, 2016)

I can say that I have used Nolva clomid cialis Clen and I have some prami that I haven't used yet. All them products have worked great. No complaints. One cool thing a like about them is they have somekind of thing where when you buy products you get a certain amount of points and when you get so many points you can  Buy products with them points.  I'm not really into peptides so I can't comment on them.


----------



## bigm (Mar 4, 2016)

How can I can I check cem products? 29yrs old 185lbs 1mr bench 265 1mr squat 325


----------



## Jason126 (Mar 7, 2016)

What do you want to check?


----------



## STEVEO (Feb 15, 2017)

Alpha Pharma Vials check them out, may do wonders for what ure looking for ... currently trying out some of their products..


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 15, 2017)

For what whos looking for? This thread is old as fuk nobody is looking for anything from what I see. Wtf are u talking about Steve?
!S!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2017)

STEVEO said:


> Alpha Pharma Vials check them out, may do wonders for what ure looking for ... currently trying out some of their products..



So you are currently trying their products but can already say it will do wonders for the OP who posted 5 years ago? 

Coming from a guy who admittedly isn't training legs adequately and didn't know if he could pin them you have zero credibility. Now you just look like a shill.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2017)

pillarofbalance said:


> so you are currently trying their products but can already say it will do wonders for the op who posted 5 years ago?
> 
> Coming from a guy who admittedly isn't training legs adequately and didn't know if he could pin them you have zero credibility. Now you just look like a shill.




He swings!!!



It's outa here!!!!


----------



## Josh30013 (Mar 1, 2017)

I pinned my c0ck today


----------



## status44 (Jun 24, 2017)

I have used igf-lr3, MGF, and clen. I have no complaints it was few years back, just getting back in to the lifestyle looking to find the best peptide supplier now. I have sources for everything but my old source for peps is no longer around.


----------

